# can anyone please ID this cichlid??



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

My father asked me to buy a fish for him and this is what i brought, there were three of them in all, up to now they look alien to me, notice the tail fin (if any)

i'll try to post pics (sorry bout crappy pics, its my cel cam)



















i really want to know what are they, thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a parrot hybrid gone wrong by the looks of it...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks ..
yeah, quite honestly the LFS guy told me its a parrot hybrid, but i dont know with what, they are really cool and aggressive. cant be put together in a tank, they bite each other's lips like they're kissing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not sure on the mix-Sorry
I got a few fish that like to do that also...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

almost looks like a parrot hybrid got crossed with a midas or severum.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

but usually i see those hybrids with normal tail fins, so WTF happened with these 3??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

[quote name='lament configuration' date='Dec 22 2007, 09:26 AM' post='2091241']
almost looks like a parrot hybrid got crossed with a midas or severum.
[/quote

It might actually be a sev too-
Their is a thread some where on this guy....Just can't remember which site.....But it got into detail on these guys....

[quote name='fish lover' date='Dec 22 2007, 09:30 AM' post='2091251']
but usually i see those hybrids with normal tail fins, so WTF happened with these 3??









Should have been culled-But never was....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...em.php?news=957


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool!!! thanks for the link, is this the only reason for this?, because quite frankly i doubt that the LFS i bought it from is capable of doing it..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

alien fish FTW.... parrot gone wwrong


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They could certainly buy it from their suppliers that way...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

it is part PINK CONVICT and part jelly bean parrot, they cut off the tail of this fish that that if you look at it nose side down it will resemble a heart shape

its a really cruel process


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know why people can't just leave living beings the way they are instead of trying to make hybreds. What's the point anyway? Can someone tell me?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jellybean Parrots ARE part cons, IIRC.

Ja'eh...no point, people like them and can sell deformed fishes for $$$, so they do. I hate to see commerce get in the way of good fish husbandry, but there it is.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

almost has part of a kissing guarmi in it too, Joke, very unique chich................


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

parrotfish not your basic parrot though looks mixed with something.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Take it back and let them know that upon research you found what is done to these fish to give them this look. Explain that you will not spend your money in support of such a horrific practice and encourage them to either stop ordering from that distributor or to at least stop ordering these mutilated fish. Even give them a link to that site as backup. 
But please do not give money to stores that support this kinda crap.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

sure i'll tell them the next morning, maybe the LFS guy doesnt know about it too..
its really a sad thing to know that they do this for bucks, and its kinda sad that i bought one too, the next time i'll buy some weird looking fish i gotta check it here first.

thanks to all your replies


----------



## fearless_jones (Oct 23, 2005)

This is a Golden Severum-Parrot hybrid, I don't know what type of breeding occurred to get split tail. The fish appears to be deformed.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

fearless_jones said:


> This is a Golden Severum-Parrot hybrid, I don't know what type of breeding occurred to get split tail. The fish appears to be deformed.


No breeding was done to get that split tail is my bet...piscine "surgery" can be blamed.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That is seriously f**ked up. Why the hell would you cut the tail off a fish? How does the poor thing swim?
Somebody ought to get ahold of the @$$holes that are doing that and cut their legs off, and when they ask why, tell them that they look better without them.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think it's because they suck at breeding to get what they want, are only concerned about money and are thus willing to use artificial means to take a huge shortcut.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yep thats intentional cutting off of the fishes tail. its a sad practice. deforming a fish like that. i might almost be alright with it if it was a breeding outcome, but its honestly a practice done by hand, not breeding.

i wouldnt waste your time much with arguing to some poor pet shop attendant. ask for the manager right away if you feel ambitious to go back to inform them. chances are he doesnt know. most managers are not fish experts, rather, business professionals. so informing him as a customer might actually put a stop to them buying this practice.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yep thats intentional cutting off of the fishes tail. its a sad practice. deforming a fish like that. i might almost be alright with it if it was a breeding outcome, but its honestly a practice done by hand, not breeding.
> 
> i wouldnt waste your time much with arguing to some poor pet shop attendant. ask for the manager right away if you feel ambitious to go back to inform them. chances are he doesnt know. most managers are not fish experts, rather, business professionals. so informing him as a customer might actually put a stop to them buying this practice.


too late.. i went there earlier and ask the attendant, to my surprise the owner was my high school classmate..he told me they just got them from a supplier and they didnt ask anything about the fish, just bought them there and then. I sense that they dont care about their fish at all, so i didnnt bothered them anymore and just went home..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh well. not worth loosing sleep over. after all a cow, chicken and shrimp were killed to make up my days meals today. cant really play a violin over a deformed fish without sounding somewhat stupid


----------

